# What's cookin' this weekend??



## Puff1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Centralites what's cookin' this weekend?
I gotta' turkey thawing out for some Sunday smokin' with 8 in. of snow on the way tomorrow. 
What's happening in your neck of the woods?
 8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 9, 2009)

Turkey for Sunday...did some steaks tonight for dinner!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 9, 2009)

I started with pizza and then did seafood gumbo for tomight and probable many days to come.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 9, 2009)

Tonight I'm grillin a london broil with WRO on it and I'm not sure what were havin fer sides. On Sat I'll be smokin two cross rib roasts on the bottom rack, a rack of spares up top with some sausage and a cabbage....Puff style. The roasts I'll slice up for sammies and freeze some for later, the sausage is for a a snack and the ribs and cabby will be for dinner. Oh were also havin baked beans with trimmings from the spares added. Sunday I'm grillin up some hot wings fer the game. Go Chargers.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks and sounds good so far! 8)


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 9, 2009)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Turkey for Sunday...did some steaks tonight for dinner!



Did you use the new Kinsford?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 9, 2009)

Doing some Sweet Bacon Chicken Wraps for our card club tomorrow night and I'm thinking of making a nice pot of Woodman's Pinto's for Sunday and watch a little football.

SWEET BACON CHICKEN WRAPS

INGREDIENTS

1 1/4 pounds boneless, skinless, chicken breasts (about 4 breasts)
1 (1-pound) package sliced bacon
2/3 cup firmly packed brown sugar
2 tablespoons chili powder

DIRECTIONS

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Cut chicken breasts into 1-inch cubes. Cut each bacon slice into thirds. Wrap each chicken cube with bacon and secure with a wooden pick. Stir together brown sugar and chili powder. Dredge wrapped chicken in mixture. Coat a rack and broiler pan with nonstick cooking spray. Place chicken wrap on rack in broiler pan. Bake 350 for 30 to 35 minutes or until bacon is crisp.

Yeild 12 to 15 appetizer servings

recipe courtesy of Paula Deen, Foodnetwork

_
These things are addicting._


----------



## Hillbilly1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Doin a chuck fer supper tammarraw night, a butt fer pullin an freezin, makin up a batch a chilli fer the weekend an ta freeze plus whoopin up a batch a granola cereal.

Freezin sleet last night an bout 2+ inchs a snow, got flurries right now, ain't sure what supposed ta be fer the weekend.  I hate winter!


----------



## john pen (Jan 9, 2009)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Doing some Sweet Bacon Chicken Wraps for our card club tomorrow night and I'm thinking of making a nice pot of Woodman's Pinto's for Sunday and watch a little football.
> 
> SWEET BACON CHICKEN WRAPS
> 
> ...



Did 'em three differant occasions over the holiday.. We mix blue cheese dressing with some apricot jelly for a dipping sauce..We also substitute Chipolte powder for the chili powder..


----------



## wittdog (Jan 9, 2009)

Did up 10lbs of Italian Sausage today...I'm going to cook some tomarow..have to let the spices get happy...
10lbs of Salami in the Smokehouse (Dry Cured)
15 lbs of Pep which will be cooked and ready to eat...don't want to wait for the dry cure and want to see what my results will be this way...

And I'm doing a bunch of Butts on the 22.5 WSM for work orders and to see how much I can get on it...


----------



## Unity (Jan 9, 2009)

Picked up some baby backs and beef ribs on sale, plan to do 'em Sunday. One of the baby backs is for the neighbor who fed and littered our cat for 2+ weeks over the holidays.

--John


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 9, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Did up 10lbs of Italian Sausage today...I'm going to cook some tomarow..have to let the spices get happy...
> 10lbs of Salami in the Smokehouse (Dry Cured)
> 15 lbs of Pep which will be cooked and ready to eat...don't want to wait for the dry cure and want to see what my results will be this way...
> 
> And I'm doing a bunch of Butts on the 22.5 WSM for work orders and to see how much I can get on it...



Witt you are the king of the smoked Sausage


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 9, 2009)

Well contrary to whut yall been doing I am hard at work trying to learn how to make milk outta Almonds. It suppose to cure whut ails a person etc. I had an old coach back in the late 60's who knew the most pizzenous substance on earth to human's is homo cows milk. Gives folks diabetes..cancers..rhumatiz and the worse of the Ritis Boys..who goes by the name of Arthur. From whut I can gather from Goggling all day is..it don't taste eggxactly like cow milk but is much mo flavorful. You can also make it out of pee cans..pistachios..cashews ..sunflower seeds etc. Now I did not hear em mention Hiclory Nuts for some reason. Got the Almonds soaking as we speak. That the first step. Should be something to be schecked out by all the chubby little diabetes type II boys who hang out on here whilst gorging themselves on hawg fat 

bigwheel


----------



## BayouChilehead (Jan 10, 2009)

If I can dodge the ran later today I will BBQ some chicken and pork finger with the Reverand Marvins, Mustard BBQ sauce I received from the head master of the site!!

RB I've neverput Mushrooms in Gumbo, but that looks good enough that I'll try next time, got me hungry!!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 10, 2009)

I’ve got 8 Butts…4 on each rack…totaling 65lbs of Pork in the Big WSM….there is a little more room then the pic shows….using lump and a mix of smokilicous cherry and hickory….



Also the pep has been incubating all night and now its time to bump the temp up to 165* it should be ready in 6-8 hours….








We are also making up a batch of Spicy German Mustard today 
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic. ... an+mustard


----------



## surfinsapo (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know yet.. My wife will tell me while we are walking throught the meat dept. at the grocery store....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 10, 2009)

chicken thighs, some with Rev Marvin, some with something
else.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm also making a soup out of the ham bone today


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Brisket, beans, potato salad and slaw for 200.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm thinking a pot of chili.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nick do you do a homestyle or a big complicated competition style?
I'm looking for a good, fairly simple recipe.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm taking a break.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 10, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I’ve got 8 Butts…4 on each rack…totaling 65lbs of Pork in the Big WSM….there is a little more room then the pic shows….using lump and a mix of smokilicous cherry and hickory….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE A PROBLEM. BOY! 
Go for it!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 10, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Nick do you do a homestyle or a big complicated competition style?
> I'm looking for a good, fairly simple recipe.




Cappy, take a look here.
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic. ... tyle+chili

I usually use Italian sausage, squeezed out of the casing instead of the chuck. Brown it first and it adds a nice different taste to the chili.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Chili tonight, and some brine for a couple of split chix I am doin on the WSM with meat loaf tomorrow. Snowing like hell here today.....


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 10, 2009)

Tri tip, grilled veggies, apple or cherry plank pork tenderloin, and maybe a fattie.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 10, 2009)

Well the Almond Milk tasted purty good..but way to much manuel labor. Sorta like making hot tamales. Will save the blender for other stuff and buy the Almond Milk at the health food shoppee. Warden bought a bunch of stuff to make smoothies but I hit a bunch of seeds in the blackberry version. I dont like to get seeds in my teeth for some reason. Is this normal?

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Jan 10, 2009)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Tri tip, grilled veggies, apple or cherry plank pork tenderloin, and maybe a fattie.



Please tell us more about the planked pork tenderloin. Thanks.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 11, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it didn't happen, the PT piece I had was an old one so I over cooked it on purpose minus the plank.  Tomorrow I am going to get a fresh one and use the plank.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 11, 2009)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Tri tip, grilled veggies, apple or cherry plank pork tenderloin, and maybe a fattie.



That would all be great done on a new Primo Jr.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 11, 2009)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":ajrscg9j]Tri tip, grilled veggies, apple or cherry plank pork tenderloin, and maybe a fattie.



That would all be great done on a new Primo Jr.    [/quote:ajrscg9j]

Yeah no kidding..........some people are just unappreciative... :roll:


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 11, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":2ngqe6p6][quote="Helen_Paradise":2ngqe6p6]Tri tip, grilled veggies, apple or cherry plank pork tenderloin, and maybe a fattie.



That would all be great done on a new Primo Jr.    [/quote:2ngqe6p6]

Yeah no kidding..........some people are just unappreciative... :roll:[/quote:2ngqe6p6]







WAAWAAWAA.  Beautiful on the Smokey Joe.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 11, 2009)

BayouChilehead said:
			
		

> If I can dodge the ran later today I will BBQ some chicken and pork finger with the Reverand Marvins, Mustard BBQ sauce I received from the head master of the site!!
> 
> RB I've neverput Mushrooms in Gumbo, but that looks good enough that I'll try next time, got me hungry!!



Don't tell anyone if you do BC :roll: 

I never heard of that either,

Its realy considered a stew when add non traditional stuff to a gumbo.
While I'm sure its good it's just not the gumbo that most cauns are familiar
with

I'm cookin a beef stew, using chuck tators n carrots


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 11, 2009)

thigh pics are posted in the grilling section.


----------



## BayouChilehead (Jan 11, 2009)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> BayouChilehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree JB, we won't tell him that its not traditional and maybe he won't notice :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 11, 2009)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":djj6mqq3][quote="Gary in VA":djj6mqq3][quote="Helen_Paradise":djj6mqq3]Tri tip, grilled veggies, apple or cherry plank pork tenderloin, and maybe a fattie.



That would all be great done on a new Primo Jr.    [/quote:djj6mqq3]

Yeah no kidding..........some people are just unappreciative... :roll:[/quote:djj6mqq3]






WAAWAAWAA.  Beautiful on the Smokey Joe.[/quote:djj6mqq3]

You need a man in your life (he'd clean the grates for you)


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 11, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":36t2szx2][quote="Larry Wolfe":36t2szx2][quote="Gary in VA":36t2szx2][quote="Helen_Paradise":36t2szx2]Tri tip, grilled veggies, apple or cherry plank pork tenderloin, and maybe a fattie.



That would all be great done on a new Primo Jr.    [/quote:36t2szx2]

Yeah no kidding..........some people are just unappreciative... :roll:[/quote:36t2szx2]






WAAWAAWAA.  Beautiful on the Smokey Joe.[/quote:36t2szx2]

You need a man in your life (he'd clean the grates for you)[/quote:36t2szx2]

Ya know Larry, I think  Helen should buy us both plane tickets to CA so we can fly out there and put that thing together for her or she'll never get it out of the crate!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe"qvct8qn][quote="Helen_Paradise"qvct8qn][quote="Larry Wolfe"qvct8qn][quote="Gary in VA"qvct8qn][quote="Helen_Paradise"qvct8qn]Tri tip, grilled veggies, apple or cherry plank pork tenderloin, and maybe a fattie.



That would all be great done on a new Primo Jr.    [/quoteqvct8qn]

Yeah no kidding..........some people are just unappreciative... :roll:[/quoteqvct8qn]






WAAWAAWAA.  Beautiful on the Smokey Joe.[/quoteqvct8qn]

You need a man in your life (he'd clean the grates for you)[/quoteqvct8qn]

Ya know Larry, I think  Helen should buy us both plane tickets to CA so we can fly out there and put that thing together for her or she'll never get it out of the crate![/quoteqvct8qn]
It would be nice to see that cooker in action.
(Helen it's time!)


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 11, 2009)

What you mean I can't put mushrooms in gumbo??? There is a million recipes for gumbo and I'm sure some of them have mushrooms in them. This one did, although I didn't go by a recipe. Wait. I thought that was what gumbo was, a meal made with stuff available to use and on hand at the time???

You would be proud JB. I even made the roux in the oven and added what I needed to thicken and flavor it.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 11, 2009)

Fungus in Gumbo? Good Lawdy hope Justeen ain't reading this from the Big Fa Do Do in Heaven.  Who has the rope and hawg knife?

bigwheel


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 11, 2009)

Alright. I didn't put them in there. The wife did. So there.

(But they were damn good!)


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 11, 2009)

Ahhh ok..gotcha. Sure Justeen understand who to blame on that deal. I have spent 40 years trying to help prevent a member of the weaker gender from doing odd stuff. It ain't neva worked that I can recall. Have learnt the best thang to do is to keep the mouf shut and let em do whut they want..then brag on whut a good idear it was. Person just have to work around the non good idears. Now me I love mushrooms..just neva heard of putting any in Gumbo. Sure somewhere on earth there is a recipe which calls for em to be in there. Author prob be from Wisconsin or Manysoto etc. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 11, 2009)

Bigwheel don't give Ron a hard time.........I have a buddy that puts mushrooms in chili, I swear!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 11, 2009)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Ya know Larry, I think  Helen should buy us both plane tickets to CA so we can fly out there and put that thing together for her or she'll never get it out of the crate!



For the record, it's all uncrated.  The Chargers are on now...so...uh yeah.  But you can come out next weekend.  We'll catch the Clippers game on Sat night and then Primo on Sunday 

I am now accepting apps for a trophy husband...


----------



## BayouChilehead (Jan 11, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Bigwheel don't give Ron a hard time.........I have a buddy that puts mushrooms in chili, I swear!



Now that ain't right!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":18179dt9]Ya know Larry, I think  Helen should buy us both plane tickets to CA so we can fly out there and put that thing together for her or she'll never get it out of the crate!



For the record, it's all uncrated.  The Chargers are on now...so...uh yeah.  But you can come out next weekend.  We'll catch the Clippers game on Sat night and then Primo on Sunday 

I am now accepting apps for a trophy husband...[/quote:18179dt9]
Put him up on shelf to get dusty huh?


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is to pizzing off BW

Not only did the gumbo end up with mushrooms in it, the taco chili ended up with corn in it. AND, some stale white corn tortillas baked at 400 until crisp. Not the kind in a bag either.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd eat that until I exploded!  Nice bowl of chili Ron!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah Ron, I'd hit that hard.


----------



## BayouChilehead (Jan 11, 2009)

I would hurt myself eating bowls of that chili.....wait I just did, the wife made some chili tonight and by the time I was going to take some pics, my granddaughter ate the last of it!! Didn't have corn in it but that sounds like something that could go in there and be good!!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 11, 2009)

Well yeppers...and I am real unsurpised that Larry got chums/kin who put shrooms in chili  
I keep telling folks the coonasses is on the W. Bank of the Sabine and the dumbasses hang out on the other   That phenomenon normally skip Louisiana and Tennessee (Thanks to Davvy Crocket and Jim Bowie) then it heads straight to the Ocean and skips that and lands in Europe. Now no..it also just strikes a glancing blow on Missippii GA Alabammy and Florodiddy. Now where the Old Dominion State fit in here..I aint quite sure. I think they have good ham or something...relying on the 5th Grade Geography Class of course

bigwheel



			
				BayouChilehead said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## woodman3222 (Jan 11, 2009)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> Here is to pizzing off BW
> 
> Not only did the gumbo end up with mushrooms in it, the taco chili ended up with corn in it. AND, some stale white corn tortillas baked at 400 until crisp. Not the kind in a bag either.



Man that looks good.


----------



## woodman3222 (Jan 11, 2009)

*i did strip steak*





I cooked the mushrooms in olive oil along with some of the Ithaca nut brown ale, Montréal steak seasoning and paprika. Green Beans and potatoes are left overs the wife had cooked.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 12, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put him up on shelf to get dusty huh? [/quote:345u1hys]

LMAO


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2009)

I made a pot of chili. Ate it most of the week for lunch.


----------



## Unity (Jan 17, 2009)

I did a pot of chili yesterday afternoon. It only simmered about 1 1/2 hrs before we had supper, so it was still a little "green." The pic is of the 2 qts remaining, which has been fridge-matured. Next day is always better.






--John
(But it was still plenty good last night.)


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 17, 2009)

Much more of these close up shots of yankme chili is fixing to make me start puking. Hope yall get a kick out of it   

bigwheel


----------



## Unity (Jan 17, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Much more of these close up shots of yankme chili is fixing to make me start puking. Hope yall get a kick out of it
> 
> bigwheel








--John
(Show us something you cooked, bigwheel. Anything.)


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 17, 2009)

They both look damn good to this Yankee.

(I'm sure there will be a 40 paragraph excuse why he has no pics John.  )
Excuses.........
1. Don't want to get high dollar camera all greezy.
2. (Please fill in someone)


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 17, 2009)

Well think I'm fixing to fire up the gasser for some boudan but in the meantime figgered that be too much trouble..so it heating itself up in a cast iron skillet on the stove.  I know I have preached this brand on other occasions..but it called "Holmes Smokehouse" made in Texas of course. If you ever bump into the Pee Can Smoked version betta grab some. The Original version is whut I got..it mo betta than anything else on the shelf but not as good as the Pee Can smoked version..which I aint seen none lately. Maybe they gave up on making it. Who knows? Now I would take a pic of all this stuff but I aint got a clue to where the camera photograhpica is located and the Warden is taking a nap.  Can't very well wake her up on this kinda light weight deal. Now if the house was on fire..I might consider rousing her. 

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Jan 17, 2009)

I made French Onion Soup...no pics... :P


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 17, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I made French Onion Soup...no pics... :P



I snacked on some of your fine pepperoni. Finally got the place to myself, void of food vultures. Can't get much better. Laying around on the couch watching Steven Segal and Jean Claude VanDam movies with the Bose cranked up and a cold beer!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 18, 2009)

Ron I've got a Lifestyle 12 series 2...makes watching movies
and sports a completely different experience.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 18, 2009)

I did chicken:

http://picasaweb.google.com/barbecue4u/ ... directlink


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Please will you adopt me, and feed me your chicken?


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 18, 2009)

I took some left over pot roast and chopped it up in a skillet. Then added some cumin, green onions, tomato, a little Mexican chili powder, and some cilantro. Heat it up to a sizzle then pour in 1/4 cup of water and cook until dry.







Then serve up on some steamed white corn tortillas topped with guacomoli, cheese, jalapenos, green onion and cilantro. With a side of left over black beans.











I gotta catch a nap before football starts!


----------



## BayouChilehead (Jan 18, 2009)

We had the grandchildren this weekend so no cooking was accomplished, but I'll take some of what y'all made!!


----------

